
When should you leave your job? - 1zael
I&#x27;ve been working at my current job for 2.4 years. I feel very comfortable in it....and that makes me uncomfortable. I&#x27;m not being challenged. The rate that I&#x27;m learning new things (technical and non-technical) is decreasing.<p>I&#x27;m hesitant to jump ship before I can find something better, but I don&#x27;t know what company I&#x27;d like to work for. Should I quit first to focus on finding a new job? Or keep at it until something comes up?
======
PhilWright
Never leave a job before you have another. It is much harder to get a job when
you don't already have one. It puts you under pressure if finances start to
run out, employers think you might have been pushed out and are unfairly
suspicious of those unemployed.

Ask your boss if there are any new projects in the pipeline.

------
byoung2
Is there a possibility of taking on a new project that will challenge you and
let you learn more? If you do end up leaving, it is better to start the search
while you still have the job, so you are not out of work for a few weeks or
months.

